# I've mixed A few buckets



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's my wedding band . I hand tighten ,and loosen my mixing paddle by hand..Which takes a toll on the thing..I done this to the one before..I'm on my third . The jeweler looked at the ring then asked my whif..Lady just how long have you been married ??


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

GOLD! They just don't make it like they used to!:jester:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> That's my wedding band . I hand tighten ,and loosen my mixing paddle by hand..Which takes a toll on the thing..I done this to the one before..I'm on my third . The jeweler looked at the ring then asked my whif..Lady just how long have you been married ??


 :laughing:
And whif says back to the jeweller...Thats not all that he's worn out :blush:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I used to wear my wedding band to work. Then one day it got caught and gave my finger a nasty cut so now I dont wear it to work.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I cant be bothered with mine, Its just annoying, Besides, If the hottie your working for sees it then thats your chances of a #$%^ gone, OOPS, Did i say that out loud :blink:


That was a joke by the way :jester::jester::jester::jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> That's my wedding band . I hand tighten ,and loosen my mixing paddle by hand..Which takes a toll on the thing..I done this to the one before..I'm on my third . The jeweler looked at the ring then asked my whif..Lady just how long have you been married ??


And she said,,,,,,




WAY TOO LONG,,,,,,


:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> I cant be bothered with mine, Its just annoying, Besides, If the hottie your working for sees it then thats your chances of a #$%^ gone, OOPS, Did i say that out loud :blink:
> 
> 
> That was a joke by the way :jester::jester::jester:


Always check behind you when you type that sort of thing, see what they do is they turn their ring around when they slap you on the back of the head so the stones do more damage .


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Always check behind you when you type that sort of thing, see what they do is they turn their ring around when they slap you on the back of the head so the stones do more damage .


She was right there when i typed it, Its a wonder she didnt see my smerk and come and see what i was doing, Oh im so naughty and rebellious.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> :laughing:
> And whif says back to the jeweller...Thats not all that he's worn out :blush:


 I can't stop laughing!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

My sweetie has a mood ring,,,,, when she's in the mood it turns a pretty blue,,,, when she not in the mood,,it leaves a little red spot in my forehead!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> I cant be bothered with mine, Its just annoying, Besides, If the hottie your working for sees it then thats your chances of a #$%^ gone, OOPS, Did i say that out loud :blink:
> 
> 
> That was a joke by the way :jester::jester::jester::jester:


Now we got you under our thumb


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

One of the builders degloved his ring finger after getting it caught while jumping off a scaff. They put the skin back on and stitched him up. You could smell him coming, it stank for a while. I no longer wear my band, too many close calls.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Mines made of Tungsten carbide


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

fr8train said:


> Mines made of Tungsten carbide


Hope she didn't crimp it on your finger at the alter :whistling2:.


----------

